# Moving fish tank. help!



## alyaj06 (Oct 13, 2008)

next weekend im buying a 30 gal salt water tank with live rock and fish what should i do to get it to my house with out breaking it?

thanks for any help


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You can't move the tank with anything in it, so you will have to break it down for the move. Is that what you are asking?

Tanks should never be moved with anything inside them.


----------



## alyaj06 (Oct 13, 2008)

yea thats all i wanted to know.

thanks


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

buy a few plastic boxes, transfer some of the water into it, followed by the liverock and inverts (corals), bag up any fish and mobile inverts (shrimps, snails, crabs etc)

then move the drained tank,

ideally make up some saltwater at your house (preferably with RO) (correct salinity and temperature, so shove a heater and powerhead in there)

then set the tank up, fill with some to the new water, start stacking the live rock back up, before filling completely.

then acclimatise the new fish/inverts, by putting them in a bucket and starting a slow syphon from the tank. then introduce them into a tank


----------



## alyaj06 (Oct 13, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

A 30 gal? I'm helping my brother move his 280 reef tank in a few weeks!


----------



## crazyim (Apr 23, 2012)

Use 5 gallon pails from home depot to keep the fish in during the move.


----------

